# Wife started individual counseling, should I be worried at all?



## Bigwayneo

Well, my wife started IC and I was wondering if I should be worried at all? has anybody had any negative effects of IC after an affair has happened? we plan on doing MC but we have to wait for certain other things to fall in place first (financially). My biggest concern"s" is one he wants her to write a journal. i know most of you are thinking "its a good thing", but last time she had a journal i had a "something is wrong" feeling and read it, to find out about her hardcore EA 3 years ago. I forgave her for that, but of course not forgotten. Also, if the IC goes a tad south, and he ends up telling her not to work out things with me. I know I am rabbling now, but should I worry at all? Or am I just being insecure?


----------



## disbelief

Legit concern I think it all depends on the IC and how biased they are. Believing in what is best for individual or for the M I had same concerns with my Wifes IC I don't know if he was helping or hurting the M. She stopped going new pro marriage MC in 2 weeks. Good luck on your end.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bigwayneo

They haven't started on the relationship section yet. they are working on her childhood at the moment. But, I am still worried. If he is not pro-our marriage working out, would it be wrong of me to ask my wife to switch counselors when the time comes?


----------



## Smackdown

If I were you and thank GOD I am not I would pray things work out for the best, let his will be done, not your's. 
Mouse


----------

